# beavers



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

How many den entrances to bank dens do beavers usually have? I went canoeing today and I must have seen close to a dozen holes, too big for muskrats, in the bank within a couple hundered yards of eachother. And earlier this summer a beaver was using a den less than a quarter mile farther downstream.

And when do they start making feed piles?


----------

